

Show HN: WiFi for a Small Tech Conference/Meetup - geerlingguy
http://www.lifeisaprayer.com/articles/computing/2012/wifi-a-small-tech

======
geerlingguy
I wrote this article (and revised it a couple times) this fall/winter after
helping a small conference get a 30 Mbps net connection serving about 200
devices at its peak.

I was wondering if anyone else has experience getting something like this
going on their own. In researching how I was going to set up the network for
this particular conference, I noted that there are very few articles
discussing smaller venue WiFi.

There's a lot of discussion of huge conference WiFi improvements, and
specialized companies and consultants for that purpose... but not much for a
modest-sized local meetup—where one needs a short-term, cheap network that can
serve anywhere between 20 and 200 or so people (a need I've seen fairly
often).

Sometimes, just having a few people bring in 4G hotspots is all that's
needed... but this (a) doesn't offer much speed when more than a few users
connect, and (b) can't be centrally monitored/administered, and often leads to
frustration.

